# Mutt help



## arms07 (May 1, 2016)

Our cat came from a shelter. After I got him, I realized he's a twin to my coworkers ragdoll. He's personality and minor physical differences says nothing of that to me. I didn't care until registering his microchip and having to pick his color. He fit so many. I'm settling on Lynx point Siamese and some long hair breed. I think a larger breed might be in there. He's 13 lbs at 1 year old (shelter estimated age). I'll have to see if he grows larger slowly or if he's just fat.:wiggle I just can't figure out how such a beauty was found outside. Usually people with special kitties and breeds and longer fur tend to keep them indoors. So...what is he? And how did he end up outside? FYI, that's his being cute face. His eyes are not that round.


----------



## arms07 (May 1, 2016)

Actually I'll go with DMH.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I just think he is one handsome fellow!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I could tell you exactly what his background, breed and even blood type are. But you'll have to send him to me and it might take 10-15 years. :grin:

He's gorgeous!!!!!!


----------

